# New "Intimid8r" Mid-Bass for horns



## NewOldGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

I have been trying to study what makes a good mid-bass match to horns (Eric's). I've read about how Iron's Law prevents the "absolute" ideal mid-bass for horns and that there has to be some trade offs to achieve the best results. For those of you who are more advanced in this process, how close would you think that the Audible Physics Intimid8r will work for horns? I know the AP products are highly regarded and i'm sure this new 8" driver is equally as good, but how will it work with horns?


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

Got a link to the specifications?


----------



## NewOldGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

i'm not too web savvy, but it's currently in the classified section of this forum.


----------



## NewOldGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...42142-pre-sale-wait-over-8-mid-bass-here.html

not sure if i did this right for the link.....the specs are posted in the first post...


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

Doesn't look like anything special with only 3mm of xmax and 91dB 1w/1m sensitivity. There are much better choices from the pro audio brands such as faital pro, beyma, B&C or 18sound.


----------



## NewOldGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for your reply....i think i read where if you can use dual drivers (in parallel) that you will get a 6db increase in sensitivity ...if you had the room in a vehicle, would two of these bridge the low sensitivity gap and make up for the 3mm of xmax?

Please note, per the OP in the "Intimid8r" post in the classifieds, I've starting this thread here so as not to bog down his pre-sale thread.


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes two of them would have more cone area than a single 10 inch with good sensitivity but if you are running them up to 800-1000hz to mate with horns then you would have to low pass one of them lower. 

Remember that 2 drivers combine as 1 as long as they are spaced apart within 1/4 wavelength of the highest desired frequency.


----------



## NewOldGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

oh....i haven't read that before....thanks.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

fenis said:


> Doesn't look like anything special with only 3mm of xmax and 91dB 1w/1m sensitivity. There are much better choices from the pro audio brands such as faital pro, beyma, B&C or 18sound.


^^

Don't let the specs alone fool you. One thing that I have learned from Mark is that you don't have to have a driver with crazy Xmax numbers to make a great driver. That's why he said that there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Would go with something a little more sensitive for horn pairing like: 
RCF L8S800 - RCF Speakers - RCF 8" speaker - RCF L8S800 350 watt 8" speaker. RCF L8S800 speakers available now. 
Faital Pro 10FH500 10" Speakers - Faital Pro 10FH500 mid-bass, bass guitar speaker and subwoofer 10" speaker that has a lightweight neodymium magnet - Faital Pro 10FH500 1,200 watt 10" efficiency of 96dB SPL woofer for all high power bass application 
Eminence Speakers - Eminence Alpha-8A 8" speaker - Eminence Alpha-8A 125 watt RMS 8" woofer for all bass speaker systems. Eminence Alpha-8A and other Eminence 8" speakers here. 
Faital Pro 8FE200 Speakers - Faital Pro 8FE200 mid-bass, bass guitar speaker and woofer 8" speaker. Faital Pro 8FE200 260 watt 8" efficiency of 95dB SPL woofer for all high power mid-bass applications. Fa (only one available in 4 ohm) 

Use 2 of the above per side for a 4 ohm load @ the amp - a nice a powerful 4 channel bridged would work well...

Kelvin


----------



## NewOldGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for those suggestions...i have been trying to review most of those at the USSpeaker website.

I'm not sure exactly how to low pass one of the drivers (when in pairs to get the 4 ohm load) to get one of them at the suggested 1/4 wavelength separation...or am i misunderstanding the information? If idon't run them in parallel i don't get the extra 6db sensitivity gain....correct?


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

NewOldGuy said:


> thanks for those suggestions...i have been trying to review most of those at the USSpeaker website.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly how to low pass one of the drivers (when in pairs to get the 4 ohm load) to get one of them at the suggested 1/4 wavelength separation...or am i misunderstanding the information? If idon't run them in parallel i don't get the extra 6db sensitivity gain....correct?


The 6db "gain" is simply a result of doubling your displacement potential, nothing magical about running them in parallel. If you are running 100w to one driver, and you add a 2nd driver and increase power to 200w for the pair (100w to each driver) then you doubled your displacement and subsequently output increases by 6db. It would only be a 3db gain in sensitivity if you measured sensitivity by the standard 1w/1m method (1w to a pair of drivers would be .5w to each driver). But output potential would increase by 6db as long as you double power.

As long as power per driver is the same in each scenario you could, for example, run each driver to it's own individual amplifier channel and use the amplifier's built in lowpass to phase one of them out of the midrange frequencies. Or if you were trying to minimize amplifier channels you could custom build a passive crossover and stick a passive lowpass in front of just one of the drivers. 

I wouldn't consider the Intimid8r a viable option. I don't see too much appealing about it compared to it's competition, _especially_ for the price.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

squeak9798 said:


> The 6db "gain" is simply a result of doubling your displacement potential, nothing magical about running them in parallel. If you are running 100w to one driver, and you add a 2nd driver and increase power to 200w for the pair (100w to each driver) then you doubled your displacement and subsequently output increases by 6db. It would only be a 3db gain in sensitivity if you measured sensitivity by the standard 1w/1m method (1w to a pair of drivers would be .5w to each driver). But output potential would increase by 6db as long as you double power.
> 
> As long as power per driver is the same in each scenario you could, for example, run each driver to it's own individual amplifier channel and use the amplifier's built in lowpass to phase one of them out of the midrange frequencies. Or if you were trying to minimize amplifier channels you could custom build a passive crossover and stick a passive lowpass in front of just one of the drivers.
> 
> I wouldn't consider the Intimid8r a viable option. I don't see too much appealing about it compared to it's competition, _especially_ for the price.


Agreed, especially in the intended application. There are cheaper alternatives.


----------



## NewOldGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks...so would if i was trying to be on the best path to a horn / mid-bass (2 way) set up...would i be better to get the largest "mid-bass" driver with a high sensitivity...or 2 smaller mid-bass drivers (per side)?

I'm been trying to research this for a while....I've read most posts on this topic (this forum) since i joined in 2008....i'm still a bit uncertain on the Iron's Law trade offs....I have also read about using a 3 way with a high sensitivity mid-range (Audax, PHL, etc.) but wanted to first find the best 2 way combo.

Is there a maximum size a driver (10, 12, etc) can be and no longer be able to mate with the low end frequency of the horns (assuming a crossover at about 1200)?....I know this depends largely on the design of the mid-bass (and available space for install), but I've noticed several larger diameter drivers on the USSpeaker website that "seem" to have a usable frequency range that will mate with the horns and still get down to 80 to cross over to a sub. Is this a possibility or will getting down to 80 require too large of a enclosure for the higher sensitivity driver?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Biggest you can fit...have more choices in the pro worldthe larger you get.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

can u get a 10 in the door?


----------



## NewOldGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

I think so.... but it will require some glass work...as in it will have to protrude a bit...I sold car stereo in the mid 80's at a "high in" shop and have been hooked ever since...however i'm not very versed at installation....hence i'm trying to do my homework before starting on my "practice vehicle"...94 Silverado...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The Faital Pro 10Fe200 looks nice. It's shallow, has a highish Qts, comes in 4 ohms, and is pretty nicely priced.

I was thinking about them before my wife's car died.


----------



## NewOldGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks, yes, i was looking at those....and i know from other posts here that "Fenis" has them with full body horns. I try to support the forum vendors (Nick, Mark, Eric, etc.) as much as possible so when the Intimid8r's just came up i wanted to give them a good look....i may still get in on the pre-sale (store a pair for later like the other stuff) but wanted to get opinions from the horn pro's here on mating them with horns. 

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

thehatedguy said:


> The Faital Pro 10Fe200 looks nice. It's shallow, has a highish Qts, comes in 4 ohms, and is pretty nicely priced.
> 
> I was thinking about them before my wife's car died.


Do you think the high qts lends itself to a small-ish (underseat or floorboard) enclosure?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

bassfromspace said:


> Do you think the high qts lends itself to a small-ish (underseat or floorboard) enclosure?


For a smallish enclosure, I would be looking @ a low Qts really... 

Kelvin


----------

